# Ouvrir un fichier .tcl



## Mushab0om (11 Mars 2006)

Bonjour a tous zé a toutes!
J'utilise très très (trop) souvent la messagerie instantanée et jusqu'a aujourd'hui je discutais paisiblement avec mes amis sous Mercury et puis voila que j'ai eut envie de passer a autres choses et je viens de télécharger aMSN pour mac!
Très joli logiciel, beaucoup de fonctionalité du reste 
Maiiis (car il y a un mais) après l'avoir minutieusement exploré je décidais de faire un tour du côté des plugins compatible avec ce aMSN! Je téléchargeais (pour voir) celui permettant d'afficher les musiques en cours...J'ouvre le fichier 'ITunes' et vois l'icône du logiciel avec l'extension .tcl .
Icônes du logiciel ~> Petite feuille blanche avec le coin droit replié (signifiant 'Et non mon con celui la tu peux pas l'ouvrir'):rateau:
J'me dis okaaay t'façon les musiques c'est pas c'qu'il y a de plus important, laissons tomber!
Après plusieurs minutes d'exploration je décide de télécharger aMSN plus (si si ça existe)
Et là, re-èchec, de nouveau petite feuille blanche avec coin droit replié, et donc impossibilité d'ouvrir le logiciel...J'enrage et essaye de télécharger un truc au pif n'étant pas une pointure en extension, donc si ca peut vous aider pour répondre a ma question j'ai télécharger 'TclTkAquaBI-8.4.10.0.dmg' et ca n'a pas marcher 
Voila une bien grande explication pour une petite question...
Comment puis-je ouvrir ces logiciels avec cette maudite extension .tcl !?


PS~>Merci de ne pas faire de la pub pour votre logiciel de IM genre 'T'façon laisse tomber aMSN et prend Adium'

Merci d'avance et honneur a celui qui trouvera la réponse

Mush'​


----------



## Anabys (12 Mars 2006)

Mushab0om a dit:
			
		

> Comment puis-je ouvrir ces logiciels avec cette maudite extension .tcl !?​



Avec TextEdit.
sisisi ! 

M'enfin j'ai pas l'impression que ça soit exactement ce que tu cherches à faire. Je connais pas aMsn, mais s'il y a un système de plugins/addons en tcl, ça doit être expliqué dans une aide en ligne, une faq, un wiki...


----------



## Mushab0om (12 Mars 2006)

Up!


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mars 2006)

un site qui peut t'aider  ( car tcl gère divers trucs...)


http://www.tcl.tk/


----------



## Anabys (13 Mars 2006)

"Up"... non mais genre !


----------



## Mushab0om (13 Mars 2006)

Merci a vous deux ^^
J'vais aller faire un tour sur ton site Pascalformac


----------

